# Strange fillings



## jhazel1993 (Mar 11, 2016)

What is the strangest sandwich filling YOU have had? Or seen someone else have?

Here in England we seem to be able to add any type of crisp (Walkers, WotSits, Skips, Monster Munch, Quavers, ext) into any sandwich) 
So, Ham, Cheese and SaltnVingar crisps used to be a packup favorite when i was a tiddler.

I once saw a man put half a Scotch Egg in a sandwich on the train.

My grandmas sandwiches of Bluecheese and Strawberry Jam were an odd choice!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 11, 2016)

Not sure this would be considered a sandwich. When I was a late teen, late night snake hunting helped with the bills. Around 1:00 am I stopped at an all night gas/food store for something to drink. The night shift from a local water plant were taking a break. I saw a guy take chunks of angel food cake, use it to scoop out the contents of a can of sardines in mustard sauce and eat it.


----------



## creative (Mar 11, 2016)

jhazel1993 said:


> What is the strangest sandwich filling YOU have had? Or seen someone else have?
> 
> Here in England we seem to be able to add any type of crisp (Walkers, WotSits, Skips, Monster Munch, Quavers, ext) into any sandwich)
> So, Ham, Cheese and SaltnVingar crisps used to be a packup favorite when i was a tiddler.
> ...


Well half a scotch egg in a _crusty roll_ would sound good to me!

It's all a question of degree I suppose, e.g. some people may give odd looks on learning that peanut butter AND banana are eaten together in a sandwich.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2016)

I never saw it, but Mom ate grape jelly and sandwich spread sandwiches while she was pregnant with me.  She didn't eat them for any of her other pregnancies.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2016)

creative said:


> Well half a scotch egg in a _crusty roll_ would sound good to me!
> 
> It's all a question of degree I suppose, e.g. some people may give odd looks on learning that peanut butter AND banana are eaten together in a sandwich.



Elvis Presley liked his fried!

I like mine on toast with a couple rashers of crisp bacon added to it! 

http://www.amazon.com/Are-You-Hungry-Tonight-Favorite/dp/051708242X


----------



## jhazel1993 (Mar 11, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Elvis Presley liked his fried!
> 
> I like mine on toast with a couple rashers of crisp bacon added to it!
> 
> Are You Hungry Tonight?: Elvis' Favorite Recipes: Brenda Butler: 9780517082423: Amazon.com: Books


 

There is a sandwich shop near me that has a Panini called *the Elvis* Banana, peanut butter and bacon.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 11, 2016)

My favorite sandwich as a kid was peanut butter and crispy bacon.  

Recently I've started experimenting with toasted sandwiches that include fresh fruit. The most interesting one to date included fresh spinach, sliced strawberries, bread and butter pickels and some chevre.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 11, 2016)

*Janet*, thin slices of apple are very good on a salty ham sandwich, along with a robust cheese like a Gruyere.  Now I want one!

*jhazel1993*, I bet just slices of Scotch eggs, with some sort of cheese and maybe a grainy mustard, would make a perfectly fine sandwich. 

The most unusual sandwich I've heard of (but have not eaten) is a panino from Primanti Brothers in Pittsburgh. All the usual toppings of meat, cheese, tomatoes...and then add in your fries, coleslaw. I'm sorry, that is just too much opportunity for me to wear my food that night! Fries and slaw on the side, please.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 11, 2016)

I just had a mustard sardine sandwich with extra yellow mustard added.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Janet*, thin slices of apple are very good on a salty ham sandwich, along with a robust cheese like a Gruyere.  Now I want one!
> 
> *jhazel1993*, I bet just slices of Scotch eggs, with some sort of cheese and maybe a grainy mustard, would make a perfectly fine sandwich.
> 
> The most unusual sandwich I've heard of (but have not eaten) is a panino from Primanti Brothers in Pittsburgh. All the usual toppings of meat, cheese, tomatoes...and then add in your fries, coleslaw. I'm sorry, that is just too much opportunity for me to wear my food that night! Fries and slaw on the side, please.



I saw those featured on a cooking show with Lidia Bastianich.  For me a sandwich like that would be a nightmare to eat, just gross, the dog's dinner! 

Nothing I eat seems strange to me but maybe a fried egg on white bread with ketchup would qualify as strange for others.  I lived on those when I was young and poor, who knew someone would dress them up and call them breakfast sandwiches!


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 11, 2016)

When younger, my son used to eat pickles and feta cheese sandwich.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 11, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> When younger, my son used to eat pickles and feta cheese sandwich.


When I still ate bread, I loved dill pickle and peanut butter sandwiches. I also liked B&B pickles on grilled cheese sandwiches...bacon and cream cheese on a toasted sesame seed bagel, garlic cream cheese on a cinnamon raisin bagel, and liverwurst, capers, and onions openfaced on Schwartzbrot.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 12, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> ...I also liked B&B pickles on grilled cheese sandwiches...


Heaven! My Mom would make my grilled cheese that way, and I still make mine that way every once in a while.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 12, 2016)

Especially with homemade B&B pickles...the only kind I ever had in the house....


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 12, 2016)

What are B&B pickles?


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 12, 2016)

"*B*read and *B*utter" pickles, Dawg.  Yum!  I don't make my own but always have a jar of Mrs. Fannings B&B Pickles in the fridge.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 12, 2016)

Duh!  Thanks, Cheryl.  I've made them too.  I also really like my freezer pickles, and have used them in sammies.  Will have to look for Mrs. Fanning's!


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm sure homemade are better, but these are really good for those of us who don't make our own pickles! I'll have to try them on a grilled cheese, as mentioned above. Yum.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 12, 2016)

That's the brand in my fridge too, Cheryl. The East coast label is different, but I bet the contents are identical.


----------

